# CAO event at the Elite Jazz Bar



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

June 29th, 2006

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for posting up, Michael.
Dave, the CAO rep, is a super guy.
Wish it would have been better attended......... :sad: 
I invited all 35 guys on my LSB list. 8 of you showed up.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Bought 6 CAO .... one drink..... came to like 20 bucks... and got 2 big'ass CX2 's for free!!! 

Not a bad deal and I got to see some great friends...... shoot some pool.... give Beth a hug.... (oh my!).... and see Stan looking all dapper in his tie again....

I enjoyed the night.

Hoping I won something in the raffles..... but have to hear from Frank.....

You done good!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

How 'bout the new Brazilian bartender, Zella? She's a cutie!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> How 'bout the new Brazilian bartender, Zella? She's a cutie!


Very Nice..... Bill was all proud of that....!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Bill/Schmill! She came in Monday night to apply and Dewey called Bill to come and interview here as Frank and I had given her two thumbs up!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Bill/Schmill! She came in Monday night to apply and Dewey called Bill to come and interview here as Frank and I had given her two thumbs up!


Nice! She is a cutie.... for sure!

Hope she sticks around. But Beth.... Oh my!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Beth's got that Uma Thurmann thing going on, doesn't she?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Just plain HOT!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> June 29th, 2006
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Does it surprise anyone that CM would have a nude woman on his head?? :rotfl:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

THAT!!!!!!!

is funny! :lol:


----------

